# Magic College Group RP



## Wolf22red (May 14, 2018)

Spidril University is a rather strange college. Spidril is located in an isolated hilly valley. There is a lake on the college grounds as well as a small forest surrounding it. The thing that makes this college different from other colleges is that its students are magic users.
The reason the college is isolated is because of the worlds bias towards magic and 'witches'. Today is the start of a new college year and a group of new students.

(Rules)
1: When you join let us know about your character.
2: This RP is SFW so nothing lewd should happen, if you want to do something NSFW then take it into a private conversation.
3: Have fun.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 14, 2018)

This actually sounds fun


----------



## Wolf22red (May 14, 2018)

the idea came to me while I was in class


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 14, 2018)

Awesome, i'm running a post apocalyptic thread at the moment, but if you set up this as an rp i'd be willing to join it


----------



## Asassinator (May 14, 2018)

Interesting... I’d like to see how this plays out.


----------



## Dreva (May 14, 2018)

Count me in!


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 14, 2018)

Would you like a real witch in your RP?


----------



## Izar (May 14, 2018)

I'd like to join


----------



## Dreva (May 15, 2018)

Count me in!


----------



## Wolf22red (May 15, 2018)

I can make a conversation and try to invite you all to it but since I only have access to a 2DS it may take a while. Or I can make this thread the RP.


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

Wolf22red said:


> I can make a conversation and try to invite you all to it but since I only have access to a 2DS it may take a while. Or I can make this thread the RP.


You should just convert this thread. Rename the title, and make a new introduction post (message)


----------



## Wolf22red (May 15, 2018)

I will make it later


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

I’m going to sleep now so I have loads of time to wait.


----------



## Wolf22red (May 15, 2018)

I'll convert the thread to a RP during my next class.


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

Wolf22red said:


> I'll convert the thread to a RP during my next class.


Class?! You’re doing this in school?


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 15, 2018)

Lol Sneaky


----------



## Wolf22red (May 15, 2018)

I get my stuff done early so I can be on my DS. Should I delete the earlier messages ?


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

Wolf22red said:


> I get my stuff done early so I can be on my DS. Should I delete the earlier messages ?


It doesn’t matter, just get on with it! 

(JK no rush)


----------



## Wolf22red (May 15, 2018)

Can you make the RP Assassinator ? My DS just disconnected from the Wi-Fi while I typed and refreshed when I was done, doing so erased my hard work. So can you make the group RP ?


----------



## Kiaara (May 15, 2018)

I would like to join if its not anything lewd ^w^


----------

